# PNS reprogramming



## ardellt (Jun 12, 2012)

In 2011, we did a PNS lead and generator implant(64555 & 64590) in the lumbar area(no specific nerve was targeted). Now we are doing a reprogramming. Would we bill code 95972(PNS reprogramming) or 0285T(Peripheral subcutaneous field stimulation pulse generator reprogramming)? And if we do bill 0285T, are there any requirements that need to be met as in 95972(more than 30 minutes and changes to 4 or more parameters)?


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 12, 2012)

(For electronic analysis and reprogramming of a peripheral subcutaneous field stimulation pulse generator, use 0285T)

I believe you would use 0285T. The parameters that were programmed should be documented, not just a statement such as "see programming sheet". Although 0285T is not a time based coded, I think time spent programming is relevant information and helps describes physician work that was required.


----------

